# Prized Possession is Badly Cracked



## russ

My best find,dump dig,and possession this year may barely be worth it's weight in glass .Nevertheless I absolutely love it.

Reasons are my liking of things from Cedar Rapids Iowa breweries and bottling works in general.
Anything from the Shaw Bottling Works can be a bit tough to come by.
And at least to my knowledge, it "could" possibly be the only one in existence.

Worth little because of it's crack. Priceless to me. Love it.


----------



## botlguy

Kind of an unusual item but I can see why you like it.
Jim


----------



## whittled

I dug a sugar bowl as a kid. Nothing special, just some cheap and cracked (broken and glued back actually) Oriental thing but I liked it. 45 years later and I'm still using it for it's intended purpose. I see no reason the same can't happen to that.


----------



## Bekbek1008

Dang!!! Pleasure just finding it. 

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles

Hey if it's the only one in existence then the crack doesn't matter as much as it would if it was common.  In the area I used to live something like that would still be worth quite a bit of money even with damage, just because of how many bottle collectors there were in the area.  I'm guessing there probably aren't as many collectors in Cedar Rapids but it's still a really great find.  I would love to find something like that from a local bottling company, I don't think I've ever seen any advertising items from any of the smaller companies that used to operate in my area.


----------



## MrSchulz

I did pick this one up last year. Have also since seen an etched glass one


----------

